# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  بهم ریختگی متون فارسی در خروجی اکسل

## pishi-pishi

سلام دوستان من با استفاده از کد زیر در برنامه خروجی اکسل می گیرم ولی  فونت های فارسی در فایل اکسل بهم ریخته می شوند لطفا راهنمایی کنیدخیلی خیلی فوری است
 Response.Clear();

         Response.Buffer = true;

         Response.ContentType = "application/vnd.ms-excel";
        Response.AddHeader("content-disposition", "attachment;filename=MyFiles.xls");
        Response.Charset = "utf-8";
        this.EnableViewState = false;

        System.IO.StringWriter sw = new System.IO.StringWriter();
        System.Web.UI.HtmlTextWriter htw = new System.Web.UI.HtmlTextWriter(sw);

        gv.RenderControl(htw);

        Response.Write(sw.ToString());
            Response.End

----------


## pishi-pishi

کسی نیست یاری کند؟

----------


## pishi-pishi

کسی جواب نداد
ولی خودم پاسخ سوال را پیدا کردم اگر به کد بالا دوخط زیر را اضافه کنیم درست می شود
امیدوارم به درد دوستانی که با این مشکل مواجه شدن بخورد
Response.ContentEncoding = System.Text.Encoding.UTF8;
        Response.BinaryWrite(System.Text.Encoding.UTF8.Get  Preamble());

----------


## biiiiig5

ممنون مشکل منو که حل کرد
خدا خیرت بده :بوس:  :بوس:

----------

